# Using "looks" to sell cutlery.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As a knife salesman, I often buy knives that are just hitting the market. I want to see how they work, how they retain edges, and how they are to sharpen and polish. I was slightly disappointed this week.

I saw a knife I thought would be good for preppers. It's overall design and shape dated back to the Roman era, so I figured that someone was doing their research.

The alloy was from Carpenter, their staff are my new best friends.

But the knife was awkward to open, the lock release took two men and a small boy to disengage, and while the tip was nicely finished, the edge was dead-flat dull. In truth, it had no edge. I hit my palm with it--nothing.

Now, the knives I walk around with as daily EDCs are not what I would carry in the boonies. Today I'm carrying a ZT0909 and a Ruger Compact. If I was on the run I'd be depending on my Bradford Guardian 3 and matching 4.

Glitz doesn't belong on a survival knife. If I would have had the ear of the designers of the knife I just polished, I would tell them to ditch the Hollywood and design for the back woods. And this knife wasn't cheap either, both to buy and to polish.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't do glitz well. I'll take functionality first and foremost.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of crazy Knifes out there and always more coming. Wild and crazy does sell to a point. Face it in today world good steel to make a knife is not hard to come by. 1800 ship me some. Production knifes are great and durable. The custom maker has to do something to make their service attractive. 
What I want in a knife. Good steel that will hold a reasonable edge, one that can take a bit of striking and twist with out breaking. A handle that fits in the hand well and you can run over with a tank and not hurt it. I have no problem with good ,well made SS blade knifes. They last for ever. I am not hard to please give me a Buck 119 and it will do most of what I need for a life time.


----------



## MuzzleBlastMD (Dec 9, 2017)

I prefer steel that can be sharpened and even be reground. I like non-reflective blades with low corrosion.
I prefer nylon or Kydex over leather. 

I want a non-slip handle and the ability to use a field sharpener if necessary.

I have a Tops High Desert Survival knife that fits that bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

